

The Internet, day one. - cshenoy
http://www.craiglockwood.co.uk/

======
theandrewbailey
International Backup Awareness Day is today.

[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/12/international-
backu...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/12/international-backup-
awareness-day.html)

